# Long journey with new puppy



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Good morning all,
Hoping someone will be able to give me some good advice on how best to bring a new puppy (8 weeks) home when the journey from the breeders will take nearly 4 hours.
We are aware that the puppy cannot be allowed on public ground when we stop for a wee so what do we do for the pup? Is the answer a lap, towels and puppy pads. Any good thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We took a seven hour trip with Rufus. What we did was the reverse of what you normally do when traveling with a dog. Instead of stopping at spots where you'd let a dog out to pee, we stopped at spots you would you'd never find a dog, front entries of very posh office buildings in Toronto, deep woods no where near civilization etc...We didn't let him linger and sniff, or mouth anything, just pee and then back in the car. It is about minimizing risk, not avoiding it entirely.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

The little pup will probably sleep most of the way, it may be sick,
Ruby was approx 2 hours journey, and she just slept, had a climb up me - but she was fine.
Are you in the uk?
A lot of people find their pups are sick or have the runs when they get them to their new home, even though they keep them on the same food as the breeder.
I have a theory that the change in water (soft / hard) may also affect pups tum.
I would advise taking some large empty water bottles with you and asking the to be filled, I'm sure the breeder won't mind. And changing the water supply slowly too. 
How exciting!!
On a similar journey with Ralph - 60 mins, before his injections, I let him on the floor, on a lead in a works car park - I guess there wouldn't be many, if any dogs been there before him.


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks for that. Great idea although not so easy to get away from civilisation in the UK!


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks Tracy. Exciting it most certainly is. Good advice indeed. I will look forward to posting info and pics of little Pippin when we get him or her.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I took Chance out for a long trip before her jabs were complete and took newspaper so I could put that down on the ground to put her on so she cold go if she wished to.

Otherwise though lots of towel, kitchen towels to clean up accidents. Myave a nice cosy box for the pup to go into with blankets might encourage a good long sleep to cover at least the first half of the trip?


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Our journey with Bailey was five and half hours. She slept on my lap nearly the whole way. I had a puppy pad and a towel under her. When we stopped for a break i put her in the car boot with the puppy pad, she never did anything! 

The journey home was no problem at all and I have no regrets about travelling so far for my perfect pup.


----------

